

With Spindle, Ex-Microsoft Engineers Rethink the Social Discovery App - gergles
http://allthingsd.com/20120809/with-spindle-ex-microsoft-engineers-rethink-the-social-discovery-app/

======
stephengillie
The article makes Spindle sound like Foursquare's local deals, but organized
into a list of advertisements based on proximity, instead of a map of
advertisements based on selected location.

I'm predicting a pivot...

